# Wish list for EV AC motor



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Help me put together a list of parameters for a practical EV motor. Notice I didn't say "ideal" or "dream" motor but something that could be used for a typical EV conversion and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I have a list of motor rewinders I plan to contact with these params to see if they can make 'em.

- ACIM 3 phase, 4 pole
- 100VDC nominal voltage, up to about 250V
- 40kW sustained, >80kW peak 
- Class H insulation
- Vector/Inverter class
- Insulated bearings
- Shielded stator 
- 6000 RPM max speed
- Peak torque at ~3000 RPM
- About 9" diameter x <17" length
- Dual shaft
- C-Face/base mount
- Inexpensive, rebuilt/rewound

I'm almost describing an HPEV AC50 motor, aren't I? hmm... 

Keep me honest with these and add/remove as you see fit.

JR


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

JRoque said:


> - 40kW sustained, >80kW peak
> 
> I'm almost describing an HPEV AC50 motor, aren't I? hmm…
> 
> JR


Except the AC50 is more like 38kw max (50 hp), and much lower sustained.

-corbin


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Correct, "almost". Though I believe that with it's 200V max rating, the AC50 is capable of much more and it is now limited to what the Curtis controller can dish out. Something like 200V @ 400A would make the AC50 hum.

Assuming a motor shop can rebuild an old motor to these specs, we might be able to get something similar but cheaper than the AC50. Or maybe I'm dreaming.

JR


----------

